# ECIGSSA Comp 8 - Aah Summer Time! (Noon Clouds & All Day Vapes)



## shaunnadan (26/9/17)

*ECIGSSA Competition 8 - Aah Summer Time!*
--- sponsored by *Noon Clouds* & *All Day Vapes* ---

--- closing date - 16 October 2017 ---​
We are very excited to start our next competition for the members of ECIGSSA!

The winter blues are finally behind us and now it's looking forward to some well-deserved Fun in the Sun! Being creatures of habit, our mods are not too far behind. *Let's try and share those outdoor moments so we can all enjoy the Summer Time!*

*What you need to do to win*

Share an outdoors handcheck (pic of mod in your hand)
Tag *one friend *from the forum to enter
*
Prizes*

We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this eight competition are *Noon Clouds *and *All Day Vapes. *Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. Thanks @Morne and @YeOldeOke !












Prize from *Noon Clouds*

3io RDTS by VapeTalk Concepts. The 3io RDTS can be used as a Tank, Dripper and Squonk RDA.
Free shipping within SA
*There are 3 colours available and the winner can choose between silver, gold or white.





Prize from *All Day Vapes*

1x100ml
2x60ml
4x30ml of our pre-steeped retail juices in 0, 3 or 6mg - any combination of our 32 retail flavours

Free shipping within SA
*If the winner wants any other nic content up to 18mg the juices will not be presteeped







*Closing Date and Competition Rules*​
The competition will close on *Monday 16th October 2017* at 5 pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person
The *top 10 *entrants will be selected by the *ECIGSSA Admin and Moderator Team *based on *creativity and originality *and then will be *randomly drawn *to give us the 2 winners.
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition, however, members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors, and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.





​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan (27/9/17)

aaah yes!!!!

ECIGSSA Competition 8 has been announced 

let's see those handchecks people

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Oooh - @shaunnadan - this is marvellous!!!

Going to be fun...

@TheV - we need a pic outside at the Blue Crane
All the peeps by the sea - go on to the beach - hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

BB is ready for summer!

Nice warm day today and the birds are tweeting outside...






@Rob Fisher if you get a chance, take an outdoors pic for us in Paris!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (27/9/17)

Coffee with a view:





@Tanja, how about that JHB skyline?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (27/9/17)

Walked 10km to get to this beautiful place in the magaliesburg.
@BATMAN give us a cloud check.


Where we started: I had no idea what was going to be at the end of this journey.


Thanks for this awesome competition.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja (27/9/17)

Fantastic outside work view... 

@Max





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/9/17)

Steyn City in the background. 

@hands

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir (27/9/17)

Thank you Noon clouds and All day vapes! Handcheck at my favourite place in South Africa. The Kruger national park  Tagging @Aneego

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (27/9/17)

From the top of The Maze of the Lost City, Sun City. 
Tagging @Petrus

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (27/9/17)

Fun in the sun with a Reo @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/9/17)

Canal Walk. Day of Vapecon, so bummed I missed it.

@OreO





Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Aneego (27/9/17)

Just after Sir Lowry's Pass is the Hottentots-Holland Nature Reserve. It was an intensive 7 hour hike to get up to the top of the Mountain called Landroskop. I then enjoyed a lovely vape on my RigV3 and CSMNT RDA 

@Mahir

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Aneego said:


> Just after Sir Lowry's Pass is the Hottentots-Holland Nature Reserve. It was an intensive 7 hour hike to get up to the top of the Mountain called Landroskop. I then enjoyed a lovely vape on my RigV3 and CSMNT RDA
> 
> @Mahir
> 
> View attachment 108413



Wow @Aneego - that looks like a space rocket that has landed on the moon !
Awesome photo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (29/9/17)

@Friep -This is on my old,faithful Griffin 25 II.
Good Flavour and solid clouds as an every day Atty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Wow, what a cloud @BATMAN !
Your pic needs to be outdoors though if you want to enter the comp. 

looks like yours is in a workshop of sorts...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, what a cloud @BATMAN !
> Your pic needs to be outdoors though if you want to enter the comp.
> 
> looks like yours is in a workshop of sorts...


Hey Silver,you legend!

Just posted a cloud for @Friep ,still need to do a handcheck for this comp 
Hope everybody is having a good Friday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

BATMAN said:


> Hey Silver,you legend!
> 
> Just posted a cloud for @Friep ,still need to do a handcheck for this comp
> Hope everybody is having a good Friday!



Thanks @BATMAN 
Ok no probs. 

And you were concerned about entering the Cloud Comp at VapeCon. Hehe. 

We will wait for your outdoor pic!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BATMAN
> Ok no probs.
> 
> And you were concerned about entering the Cloud Comp at VapeCon. Hehe.
> ...


Haha I have come a long way since then (I think)

Cheers Silver!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

Just a reminder about this competition, which closes on 16 October.
Show us your *outside handcheck* if you haven't done so already

And once again, big thanks to the awesome vendors *Noon Clouds *and *All Day Vapes* for sponsoring the prizes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Lol, did no-one go outside yesterday?


@Bush Vaper , happy birthday for the other day, be a sport and share a nice handcheck with an ellie or some other cool wild animal in the background.

@BumbleBee - show us what Tzaneen is looking like...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/17)

Summer has finally arrived in Durban!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (3/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Summer has finally arrived in Durban!
> View attachment 109034


Isn’t it summer all year round in the 031?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Isn’t it summer all year round in the 031?



Not the last week or so... cold and raining!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD (3/10/17)

Having a nice relaxed vape at Vleesbaai - if you don't know where Vleesbaai is , you're missing out 











@Jp1905

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905 (3/10/17)

No fancy scenery but this photo says it all for every true South African in summer time...

“Ons gaan NOU braai!”

@Cor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (3/10/17)

Jp1905 said:


> No fancy scenery but this photo says it all for every true South African in summer time...
> 
> “Ons gaan NOU braai!”
> 
> ...


Da vat hy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/10/17)

@NeXuS 

What a awesome comp

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (4/10/17)

Another one outside...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (5/10/17)

Awesome Competition - Thank you @shaunnadan - Noon Clouds and All Day Vapes 
I'm tagging @Max

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Fun picture @Vapessa !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Just a reminder of the great prizes up for grabs from the awesome vendors sponsoring this competition:

From @Morne at *Noon Clouds:*





*3io RDTS by VapeTalk Concepts.* The 3io RDTS can be used as a Tank, Dripper and Squonk RDA.
Free shipping within SA
*There are 3 colours available and the winner can choose between silver, gold or white.







And from @YeOldeOke at *All Day Vapes:*






1x100ml
2x60ml
4x30ml of our pre-steeped retail juices in 0, 3 or 6mg - any combination of our 32 retail flavours

Free shipping within SA
*If the winner wants any other nic content up to 18mg the juices will not be presteeped

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/17)

About time I get in on some of this action !

Old faithful minikin v2 with the SMM chilling on the banks of the crocodile river in mpumalanga at the Kruger National Park

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/17)

Got some visitors who also wanted to be in the picture

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Lovely @shaunnadan !
You there at the moment?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely @shaunnadan !
> You there at the moment?


Yup 

Close to the Malalane Gate. Going to be traveling north today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Yup
> 
> Close to the Malalane Gate. Going to be traveling north today



Enjoy @shaunnadan !
You deserve it
Take us a nice pic of a lovely elephant pleeeez

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/10/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Yup
> 
> Close to the Malalane Gate. Going to be traveling north today



Still fairly dry I see, so viewing must be great. Haven't been out there for yonks, miss it. @AniDey is on a game farm somewhere in that part of the world, lucky lady.

Great to see vapers out and about enjoying the spring. Good luck to everybody!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (6/10/17)

Thank you for the giving me a "Winner" on my pic
@Rob Fisher 
@Max
@Silver

And @Friep @Rafique and @YeOldeOke for the likes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (7/10/17)

Competition #8 - ECIGSSA Forum
Awesome Amazing and Summer '17


Pinetown - KwaZulu Natal - South Africa 
My "Back Yard" in Summer - 
Evod Box Mod - Wotofo Flow Tank and Wicked Wick's Berry Mint Tobacco - @pecunium and a Pina Colada with @Stosta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/10/17)

Woke up to a magic day in Durbs. 

New coils. New wick. Sunshine. Gonna be a good day. 

Thanks for the cool comp guys. Appreciate it. 

@Greyz wake up and get in here dude!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (8/10/17)

So pwity flower's.I feel like a flower child loveing summer with my winter body lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (8/10/17)

Chilling on the banks of the Vaal River... Fishing rods setup and ready to go, as well as my Fuchai 213 with some NCV Trinity on Ice 




@Jengz get in here buddy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (8/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Chilling on the banks of the Vaal River... Fishing rods setup and ready to go, as well as my Fuchai 213 with some NCV Trinity on Ice
> 
> View attachment 109541
> 
> ...



I will soonest I get a chance to leave the office

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bearshare (8/10/17)

Caledon spa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## AniDey (8/10/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @AniDey is on a game farm somewhere in that part of the world, lucky lady.



Thank you for the tag, @YeOldeOke !
I went looking for the giraffe, with no luck. What I was able to get a picture of, was a tortoise.
Can you believe there are ticks on the shell?
Also the huilboerboonboom is in bloom. (Weeping Boer-bean tree)

Let me tag the nearest member to me.
@acorn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Marvellous, thanks @AniDey !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/10/17)

Some pics of Pretoria at night...







Tagging @Deckie to share some fomo pics

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Huffapuff (9/10/17)

Thanks ECIGSSA and all for the competition.

It was hardly summer yesterday on the Lourensford River, but anyways


Tagging @Rude Rudi to show us something cool.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Ooh thats lovely @Huffapuff !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AniDey (9/10/17)

Hmmmm...... found them this morning!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

AniDey said:


> Hmmmm...... found them this morning!



Oh my word
Seeing giraffes on a Monday morning
That is something !
Thanks @AniDey - you made my morning brighter

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Bearshare said:


> View attachment 109557
> 
> 
> 
> Caledon spa



Nice picture @Bearshare - but for the competition it needs to be outdoors
Yours looked like an indoor one
Repost something when you get a chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bearshare (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Nice picture @Bearshare - but for the competition it needs to be outdoors
> Yours looked like an indoor one
> Repost something when you get a chance


Lol it's indoorsy yes I'll check for other pics 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## isiemoe (9/10/17)

@kelly22

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

isiemoe said:


> View attachment 109693
> @kelly22



Nice one @isiemoe 
Where is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## isiemoe (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Nice one @isiemoe
> Where is that?


This is at uj apk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (10/10/17)

Nothing like sitting in a hide and listening to the bush ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Daniel said:


> Nothing like sitting in a hide and listening to the bush ....
> 
> View attachment 109778



My word
That is amazing @Daniel !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22 (10/10/17)

isiemoe said:


> This is at uj apk


Noice

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh (11/10/17)

Squinch check 




Hand check... 
not mine girlfriend said my fingers look like Russians so she said I can’t post it .... 

still managed to camouflage in the background #findme

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

Gersh said:


> Squinch check
> 
> View attachment 109995
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Wait... So you got your girlfriend to take the pic of her handcheck and you went to hide behind the bush?

The thought of that picture being orchestrated is just classic!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (14/10/17)

This is AFRICA! This is summer! Vaping with a view, pure bliss

@mc_zamo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (14/10/17)

Tagging @Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (15/10/17)

No Escom (maintenance in their defence), the distance rumble of generators and making the most of it in my front yard under the acacia tree with a "dirty vape" (tobacco) and a clean coke.

Thanks for the tag @AniDey, tagging @mbera (closest to me)...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

acorn said:


> No Escom (maintenance in their defence), the distance rumble of generators and making the most of it in my front yard under the acacia tree with a "dirty vape" (tobacco) and a clean coke.
> 
> Thanks for the tag @AniDey, tagging @mbera (closest to me)...


Nou gaan ons braai!

Enjoy boet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Just a headsup for those who still want to enter 
*This competition will close on 16 October at 5pm*
That is tomorrow (Monday)

So if you havent entered, please read the OP on page 1 and follow the instructions to get your entry in
Lets see those outdoor Summer handchecks!

Reminder of the amazing prizes up for grabs from the kind vendors who have sponsored this competition:

From @Morne at *Noon Clouds:*





*3io RDTS by VapeTalk Concepts.* The 3io RDTS can be used as a Tank, Dripper and Squonk RDA.
Free shipping within SA
*There are 3 colours available and the winner can choose between silver, gold or white.







And from @YeOldeOke at *All Day Vapes:*






1x100ml
2x60ml
4x30ml of our pre-steeped retail juices in 0, 3 or 6mg - any combination of our 32 retail flavours

Free shipping within SA
*If the winner wants any other nic content up to 18mg the juices will not be presteeped

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mbera (15/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Nou gaan ons braai!
> 
> Enjoy boet!


Thanx @acorn

Tagging haffejee20

Lazy Sunday  break schoes replacement 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Seemo.wm (16/10/17)

Favourite time of the year.. When the jacarandas are blooming and all the flowers come to meet the summer sunshine @gwshorten

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Seemo.wm (16/10/17)

That and the fact that my birthday is in a week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/10/17)

This comp is now closed

Thank you to all the entrants for your lovely Summer photos!

We will be doing the tally and selecting the top ten
Will most likely announce all the results in the next day or two

Thanks again to *Noon Clouds* and *All Day Vapes* for sponsoring the prizes!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Morning everyone!

I have the top ten list in my grubby little paws! Does anyone want to know who is on it? Or maybe I can just get the vendors to send me the prizes?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I have the top ten list in my grubby little paws! Does anyone want to know who is on it? Or maybe I can just get the vendors to send me the prizes?


Teeellllll uuuusssssssss please oh master @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I have the top ten list in my grubby little paws! Does anyone want to know who is on it? Or maybe I can just get the vendors to send me the prizes?


The suspense is killing me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

@Stosta , you beauty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Cor said:


> Teeellllll uuuusssssssss please oh master @Stosta





Friep said:


> The suspense is killing me.





Silver said:


> @Stosta , you beauty!



I'm not going to lie I was hoping for some crickets on my post, I could do with a fancy 3io RDTS and a ton of good juice! Thanks for keeping me honest fam.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Okay, so I'll try not to mess you guys around too much!  As much as I enjoy doing it I remember the anticipation of waiting for competition results!

We battled to get our list together, and sadly some were cut that we really wanted to be in there, and some missed out on getting there due to some minor forgetfulness for the required rules! I know that feeling of forgetfulness well!

Thanks to everyone who entered, it was fun checking out the summer-themed handchecks!

So without further ado, here are you're Top 10 in no particular order!









@Huffapuff 
@Friep 
@Gersh 
@Jengz 
@Andre 
@Petrus 
@DirtyD 
@Vapessa 
@Max 
@AniDey 

So what we're going to do is let the ten of you stew in your own juices for a bit, think about your one-in-five shot of receiving an amazing prize to kick off your summer vaping experience, and then we will do a random draw (only one roll) and give you the results!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

Ooh, @Stosta - you do it so well
Stop it!
I like it ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay, so I'll try not to mess you guys around too much!  As much as I enjoy doing it I remember the anticipation of waiting for competition results!
> 
> We battled to get our list together, and sadly some were cut that we really wanted to be in there, and some missed out on getting there due to some minor forgetfulness for the required rules! I know that feeling of forgetfulness well!
> 
> ...



Congratulations to everyone that made it on to the list. 
Wow can't believe I made it. Now the suspense is really killing me.
Good luck to all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirtyD (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay, so I'll try not to mess you guys around too much!  As much as I enjoy doing it I remember the anticipation of waiting for competition results!
> 
> We battled to get our list together, and sadly some were cut that we really wanted to be in there, and some missed out on getting there due to some minor forgetfulness for the required rules! I know that feeling of forgetfulness well!
> 
> ...


Awesome ! much excite

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (17/10/17)

Congrats to the top ten. May the odds ever be in your favour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

I walked a long way to get that pic!!! Paid off this far! Fingers crossed! Awesome, thanks @Stosta .... mooooer excited

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AniDey (17/10/17)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay, so I'll try not to mess you guys around too much!  As much as I enjoy doing it I remember the anticipation of waiting for competition results!
> 
> We battled to get our list together, and sadly some were cut that we really wanted to be in there, and some missed out on getting there due to some minor forgetfulness for the required rules! I know that feeling of forgetfulness well!
> 
> ...


How long are we expected to stew up our own Po-Po juices for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

*suspense*
_
noun - _a state or feeling of excited or anxious uncertainty about what may happen.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Jengz said:


> How long are we expected to stew up our own Po-Po juices for?


147

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> 147


I hope that’s not 147 days, just in time for winter!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Jengz said:


> I hope that’s not 147 days, just in time for winter!


Happy with 147 hours though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Happy with 147 hours though?


Thinking more along the lines of seconds but that has elapsed, maybe at 1:47 pm?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Thinking more along the lines of seconds but that has elapsed, maybe at 1:47 pm?


I had a great laugh at this, truly creative!

Who knows... The draw may have already been done and I just haven't posted the results because I don't feel like I'm in a creative enough position to be able to do a good post for the announcement! 

As a side-note, I really am battling to english today for some reason!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> I had a great laugh at this, truly creative!
> 
> Who knows... The draw may have already been done and I just haven't posted the results because I don't feel like I'm in a creative enough position to be able to do a good post for the announcement!
> 
> As a side-note, I really am battling to english today for some reason!


So since u rated me creative just pm me the info and I will creatively release the results in an epic way, trust me, the brain cells are in top form... it’s cause I’m off the stinkies!
Vang tips!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DanTheMan (17/10/17)

Congrats everyone.
Cant believe i missed this one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD (17/10/17)

3 hours later - no winner yet

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

@Stosta has been hiding his abilities for way too long 
You beauty @Stosta !

You making us sweat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Thinking more along the lines of seconds but that has elapsed, maybe at 1:47 pm?


Okay @Jengz , I've decided this will do!

One hour till the announcement!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay @Jengz , I've decided this will do!
> 
> One hour till the announcement!


U decide this when my battery is on 4% because of all the reloading, but good on you for making this so exciting for me, helps me feel like a laaitie waiting to win a ktv competition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

DirtyD said:


> 3 hours later - no winner yet


Oh there's a winner, we just haven't announced it!

Who doesn't enjoy a little foreplay?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DirtyD (17/10/17)

Checking back in an hour for the big reveal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (17/10/17)

Congrats to all that made it this far  May the odds be ever in your favor!


@Huffapuff
@Friep
@Gersh
@Jengz
@Andre
@Petrus
@DirtyD
@Vapessa
@Max
@AniDey

*tagging everyone just so that you get the notification and think you're a winner .... sneaky play for the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Congrats to all that made it this far  May the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> 
> @Huffapuff
> ...



Almost had a heart attack.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Congrats to all that made it this far  May the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> 
> @Huffapuff
> ...



Plus you hit us with a congrats as the first word... my poep is koud

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Jengz said:


> U decide this when my battery is on 4% because of all the reloading, but good on you for making this so exciting for me, helps me feel like a laaitie waiting to win a ktv competition!



For some reason I have signal issues today getting extremely frustrated with refreshing to find a blank page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Congrats to all that made it this far  May the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> 
> @Huffapuff
> ...


Hahahaha! I love this level of evil @shaunnadan !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! I love this level of evil @shaunnadan !!!



Yet another heart attack when the mail came trough @Stosta mentioned you in a post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

Okay, so you guys have played really nicely and sated my disgusting desire to abuse my power, so as promised, here are the results from the Random.org draw!

Once again, I just want to thank everyone for their awesome entries, glad it was a random draw because choosing winners would have been hard!






A HUGE congratulations to @AniDey and @Petrus !!!


          


@AniDey - Please contact @Morne for your brand new 3i0 RDTS!
@Petrus - You can get hold of @YeOldeOke for your pack of juices!

And a very special thanks to Noon Clouds and All Day Vapes for sponsoring our prizes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay, so you guys have played really nicely and sated my disgusting desire to abuse my power, so as promised, here are the results from the Random.org draw!
> 
> Once again, I just want to thank everyone for their awesome entries, glad it was a random draw because choosing winners would have been hard!
> 
> ...


Congrats @AniDey and @Petrus , thanks Noon Clouds and All Day Vapes , @Stosta + @Silver + @shaunnadan and all others for all the excitement and heart attacks lol.

Till next time

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

DirtyD said:


> Congrats @AniDey and @Petrus , thanks Noon Clouds and All Day Vapes , @Stosta + @Silver + @shaunnadan and all others for all the excitement and heart attacks lol.
> 
> Till next time


It really does suck that we can't just give everyone prizes, but there will be more for you guys to enter soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Okay, so you guys have played really nicely and sated my disgusting desire to abuse my power, so as promised, here are the results from the Random.org draw!
> 
> Once again, I just want to thank everyone for their awesome entries, glad it was a random draw because choosing winners would have been hard!
> 
> ...



Congratulations @AniDey and @Petrus

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (17/10/17)

Haha congrats to the guys that won!!!.. all that tagging was just evil man lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

Congrats to the winners! This was epic guys! Thanks for the Comp!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/17)

Congrats guys'n'gals!

@Petrus We will PM you about claiming your prize.

Thanks to all who participated as well as those that stoked the engine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Thanks for the competition and the adrenalin rush.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (17/10/17)

Holy crap guys.....Thanks, Thanks, Thanks. I am working in Lesotho in the mountains, freezing cold, and just saw this awesome news. Geeeeeeez I am so lus for a nice ale to celebrate. Thanks @YeOldeOke and ecigssa. You guys rock. Now I must get another squonker to test the juices

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (17/10/17)

Petrus said:


> Holy crap guys.....Thanks, Thanks, Thanks. I am working in Lesotho in the mountains, freezing cold, and just saw this awesome news. Geeeeeeez I am so lus for a nice ale to celebrate. Thanks @YeOldeOke and ecigssa. You guys rock. Now I must get another squonker to test the juices



I know a guy that has a couple of reos
Congrats on the juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AniDey (17/10/17)

Oh my goodness!!!! 
I've never won anything!!
Thank you all!!
I am beside myself. 
Whooohooooooo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

Congrats to @AniDey and @Petrus - worthy winners!
And to all that entered

Thanks to Noon Clouds @Morne and All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke for sponsoring the prizes!

As to my colleagues @shaunnadan and @Stosta , you guys were evil, well played!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (17/10/17)

Congrats @AniDey and @Petrus . Hope you enjoy your new goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (17/10/17)

This comp today was so exciting I still refresh this feed, and all that plays in my head is me as a kid saying ‘again again again’ well played admin, well played

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (17/10/17)

Jengz said:


> This comp today was so exciting I still refresh this feed, and all that plays in my head is me as a kid saying ‘again again again’ well played admin, well played


Just imagine seeing your name in the third position so close but yet so far lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (17/10/17)

Congrats to @AniDey and @Petrus. Well done to both of you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (18/10/17)

Awesome - made it to the top 10 - Thank you so much - I was close enough   congrats to @AniDey and @Petrus

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (18/10/17)

Awesome to @AniDey & @Petrus - Well Done and enjoy your Prizes

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (28/10/17)

Gersh said:


> Squinch check
> 
> View attachment 109995
> 
> ...



Lol where are you???

Reactions: Like 1


----------

